# Coffee too bright



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

Hi

After using a certain espresso bean from Rave, fairly constantly recently, I received a new batch the other day and because I ran out of the previous batch earlier than I anticipated, I opened the new one. So, it was roasted on the 17th, which means normally I shouldn't even begin to think about using it until tomorrow, however needs must when the shakes set in...

So, would this explain why a normally smooth, with a hint of acidity, bean now tastes overly bright and a little tart? Pretty convinced that technique hasn't changed. There are larger bubbles present in the crema, which I think I read somewhere is a symptom off a too fresh a coffee roast.

Thanks for any confirmations..


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Potentially just fresh from roast which would explain it, however I haven't drank it so this batch may potentially be a little different.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry not potentially, probably.


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for that. I will see how it changes. At the moment it isn't so pleasurable. Matter of interest, As a bean ages is there a general rule of thumb regarding whether to go finer, or coarser over time? Or, again, is that dependent on the bean?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Dependant on the bean and on equipment. You usually know soon enough what to change. Just keep weighing periodically and never adjust on the first shot of the day as you'll have retained grinds.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In a word, yes.........!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> In a word, yes.........!!


Yes fresh, yes grind finer or yes grind coarser or all of the above, finely grind that fresh coffee coarser?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have found, home roasting for many years, that if you have to break into your coffee before it has sufficiently settled, and by that I mean finished its natural de-gassing process, then there is very little you can really do to hide or alter the shot. this is simply because the coffee is not ready, therefore cannot produce the same characteristics as a mature bean. this on comparing 21 day hung steak, to a slice straight from the beast.

The new bean will be lively, produce volume of crema but probably not have the taste that you associate with that bean.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Lively? I've pulled a shot too early before and it looked like the froth from a shuck up coke.

So yes it's crema is so full of bubbles that it tastes of very little and the shot only has the most volatile of flavour compounds present, they over the period of degassing die down and the other compounds become noticeable.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sang Ho Park has written about using an Aeropress paper filter in the bottom of the PF basket, to improve results with overly fresh roasted espresso. Not tried it myself, but maybe worth a go?


----------

